# Best Price on a Tekin RS ESC



## Cuda-TA (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anybody know who has the most best price on a Tekin RS ESC?


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

Try your Local Hobby shop


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

Try Here! :thumbsup:

http://www.two2cool.com/category_s/111.htm


----------



## BKP8 (Jul 6, 2009)

Me. I have a Tekin RS Pro that I used one weekend. $150.00


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

fla-racer57 said:


> Try your Local Hobby shop


Agreed.


----------

